# Missing him



## Clinton01 (Jan 17, 2020)

I lost my best friend of 14 years on 01/15/2020. He was my Phoenix my big boy. My good boy I love him i see him. I hear him and jump up and say his name. He got me though bad times and made me laugh harder at the good times. Haven't slept much or ate because I would always give him one last bit off my plate. Goodbye my goodboy I hope to see you again one day.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Sorry for your loss :<


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

So very sorry for you. What a nice tribute to a great friend. RIP dear Phoenix.


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Clinton01 said:


> I lost my best friend of 14 years on 01/15/2020. He was my Phoenix my big boy. My good boy I love him i see him. I hear him and jump up and say his name. He got me though bad times and made me laugh harder at the good times. Haven't slept much or ate because I would always give him one last bit off my plate. Goodbye my goodboy I hope to see you again one day.


I'm really sorry to hear about this. He sounds like such a great dog.


----------

